# Best Beginner Lizard



## joeplant57 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys I have a couple of Pythons and now my youngest Daughter would like a Lizard. We have a enclosure already so we just need the Lizard. Which is the easiest Lizard to look after?? What do they eat? What temps do they need and is there any other thing they spercificaly need. Cheers guys Joe


----------



## AirCooled (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you read about Barry the beardy? http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/barry-tequila-176290/


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 1, 2012)

Bearded dragons, hard as nails, good to handle. Plenty of info on here
regarding care or just google bearded dragon care sheet.
Great lizards for kids, one of mine loves to sit on my lap watching tv.


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 1, 2012)

central bearded dragon would be the perfect choice mate.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 1, 2012)

Bluey would be awesome.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 1, 2012)

If it's for your daughter, I'd say a central beardie. Most of them are interactive and friendly, whereas there's less chance of that with a bluey. How old is your daughter? If she's still small, watch she doesn't squeeze the animal or treat it like a doll. (I'm not saying she would, I just have very clear memories of a thread where this happened, with fatal consequences.)


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 1, 2012)

cant beat a beardie kids can handle as a baby and they get dog tame


----------



## jinjajoe (Jan 1, 2012)

Renenet said:


> If it's for your daughter, I'd say a central beardie. Most of them are interactive and friendly, whereas there's less chance of that with a bluey.
> 
> Blueys are just as interactive & they have a much lower UV requirement & simpler diet needs...... (ie are more comfortable than beardies with zero insects in the diet)........ biased though I am.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 1, 2012)

bluey or beardie


----------



## Renenet (Jan 1, 2012)

jinjajoe said:


> Blueys are just as interactive & they have a much lower UV requirement & simpler diet needs...... (ie are more comfortable than beardies with zero insects in the diet)........ biased though I am.



 I have heard of wild blueys that would hang around humans when offered food, but I didn't think they liked being picked up or held? I'm happy to be corrected, however. I love blueys.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 1, 2012)

you can definitely handle blueys! ya cant sit it on your shoulder and walk around though more terrestrial species lol


----------



## Wally (Jan 1, 2012)

Blueys started me off when I was a young fella. And I still keep a couple now. Great lizards.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 1, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I have heard of wild blueys that would hang around humans when offered food, but I didn't think they liked being picked up or held? I'm happy to be corrected, however. I love blueys.


Blueys are perfectly fine with being picked up, held, patted etc.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> View attachment 231997
> 
> bluey or beardie



l agree Blue-Tongue or Central Bearded Dragon would be a good Lizard to start of with as your very first pet Lizard.
When l started to keep Lizard's way back in the early 70's thats what l started of with as my very first pet Reptile.


----------



## james.5 (Jan 1, 2012)

How big's the enclosure?


----------



## Renenet (Jan 1, 2012)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Blueys are perfectly fine with being picked up, held, patted etc.



My bad. Okay, bluey or beardie it is, then. 



james.5 said:


> How big's the enclosure?



Good question.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jan 1, 2012)

We breed beardies and they are a great pet for kids , have had blues in the past but found them a bit boring ,they don't really do much where as the beardies will sit on your shoulder and are more interactive , only my experience could have just been the ones I had , stand to be corrected


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jan 1, 2012)

darring said:


> We breed beardies and they are a great pet for kids , have had blues in the past but found them a bit boring ,they don't really do much where as the beardies will sit on your shoulder and are more interactive , only my experience could have just been the ones I had , stand to be corrected



Darring, you are right Blue-Tongue's can be a little on the boring side compared to a Bearded Dragon which as far more character or personality, like you say a Beardie will sit on your shoulder and are more attractive.

l myself no-longer keep any Blue-Tongue's but recently l got 4 x juvenile Central Bearded Dragon's, from a good herp mate of mine that offered them to me as a Christmas Present.


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 1, 2012)

Mate, if the enclosure is big enough (~4ft) I would go for an ackie (Varanus acaranthus) they're an interactive and interesting species and they're tough as nails, but they do tend to require a higher temperature basking spot than beardys. There is also plenty of information around about their husbandry and they're a commonly kept species so you will also be able to get any specific questions answered by other APS members.

As others have suggested bearded dragons are also an interactive lizard with plenty of information available, I personally prefer the Easterns but they're not as easy to come by as central bearded dragons.

The advantage of a Blue tongue is that they are less susceptible to metabolic bone disease than monitors or dragons, and they can become very calm and friendly but issues such as metabolic bone disease can be easily avoided, it just requires you to look into the available information on keeping that particular species


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-reptiles-insects-5371/baby-blue-tongues-174737/ 
there ya go


----------



## Renenet (Jan 1, 2012)

souldoubt said:


> As others have suggested bearded dragons are also an interactive lizard with plenty of information available, I personally prefer the Easterns but they're not as easy to come by as central bearded dragons.



What do you like about the easterns, Souldoubt? Can they be as friendly as centrals?


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 1, 2012)

Renenet said:


> What do you like about the easterns, Souldoubt? Can they be as friendly as centrals?



I like the appearance of Easterns and they get bigger than centrals. To be honest, I have only dealt with centrals owned by people I know, I would say that in my experience centrals are "friendlier" (even towards strangers) than easterns but easterns can become friendly as well, although they do tend to keep a little bit of attitude. I guess you could typically call it a non aggressive protest. I like that about that about them.


----------



## Danster (Jan 1, 2012)

souldoubt said:


> I like the appearance of Easterns and they get bigger than centrals. To be honest, I have only dealt with centrals owned by people I know, I would say that in my experience centrals are "friendlier" (even towards strangers) than easterns but easterns can become friendly as well, although they do tend to keep a little bit of attitude. I guess you could typically call it a non aggressive protest. I like that about that about them.


lol exactly this big male Eastern is a rescue and he is as friendly as a dog; recently got well enough again to show off his beard and open mouth to me; all bluff i stuck my finger in his mouth and he wouldnt bite lol. Was great to see, means he is getting back to his old self. But totally agree, easterns are great friendly pets too. Check out the vid I made when he started displaying!!

Eastern Bearded Dragon rescued, got his mojo back!!!! - YouTube


----------



## ajandj (Jan 2, 2012)

IMO - after having beardies and blueys l personally would have to say a beardie. Both are cute and have fab personallities but l just love the beardies.. hmm but having said that, for a child a bluey bould be easier to handle as in the whole feel of the reptile.. hmm they both have good point. Ok if l was to buy a reptile for my 5yr old daughter, l would buy a bluey.. but if it was for my 11 yr old son l would get a beardie..... actually he wants scorpions.. yer.. definately a bluey for a younger one


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 2, 2012)

Danster said:


> lol ezactly this big male Eastern is a rescue and he is as friendly as a dog; recently got well enough again to show off his beard and open mouth to me; all bluff i stuck my finger in his mouth and he wouldnt bite lol. Was great to see, means he is getting back to his old self. But totally agree, easterns are great friendly pets too. Check out the vid I made when he started displaying!!
> 
> Eastern Bearded Dragon rescued, got his mojo back!!!! - YouTube



You did a good job with him mate, well done. Glad to see he recovered well.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 2, 2012)

ajandj said:


> IMO - after having beardies and blueys l personally would have to say a beardie. Both are cute and have fab personallities but l just love the beardies.. hmm but having said that, for a child a bluey bould be easier to handle as in the whole feel of the reptile.. hmm they both have good point. Ok if l was to buy a reptile for my 5yr old daughter, l would buy a bluey.. but if it was for my 11 yr old son l would get a beardie..... actually he wants scorpions.. yer.. definately a bluey for a younger one


agree 100%


----------



## tyler97 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pygmy Beardies would be my choice


----------



## Renenet (Jan 2, 2012)

Is any of this helping you make up your mind, Joe?


----------



## Indysmum (Jan 3, 2012)

dammit, your rescue boy just had to be named Max(I have a pet Max lol) and be cute...and make me want a bearded even more! dam you  hehe
I have not owned any lizards either is why I was reading this thread and it does sound like you could flip a coin to which is better lol I personally love the look and colours of bearded dragons and they do seem more suited for me (im so used to shoulder pets hehe). All our pets have fur or feathers so far...about time we got some scales 
As for pets for a young girl, I would say it really depends on the child. IMO young child friendly pets they can care for themself (best to always check they have though!) would be guinea pigs, rats, mice and lizards for reptiles (since you already have snakes) or frogs, axolotl if after more a look only pet, or budgies if shes into birds. Young kids can even spend hours watching fish tanks, so it depends on childs personality and if you plan to stick with caged type animals.
One of my daughters creates her own pets with collecting snails and is desperate for an axolotl lol and my youngest is scared of almost everything even kittens so each kid is unique or 'special' lol >.<

are Pygmy Beardies similar personality wise just smaller? or do they have the 'Im small' attitude some beasties get lol


----------



## Marlinman (Jan 3, 2012)

id start off with a dragon. Central Bearded or Black soil if enclosure is smaller


----------



## Heelssss (Jan 3, 2012)

Its kinda like the snail and tortoise, the bluey vs beardy. Beardies can be handle as u wish and are full of beans and are amusing to watch where as blueys are much more placid and can be handled as often as you like also. Just personal choice though both gorgoeus creatures!!!!


----------



## Indysmum (Jan 4, 2012)

Had to share this (maybe you have already seen it). Totally cute!!!
Bearded Dragon playing Ant Crusher - YouTube


----------



## Danster (Jan 4, 2012)

Indysmum said:


> Had to share this (maybe you have already seen it). Totally cute!!!
> Bearded Dragon playing Ant Crusher - YouTube


Love it!!! Quite the casual gamer lol


----------



## lizardboy911 (Jan 29, 2012)

go the bluey great fun to have and not too picky on feeding requirements


----------



## Erebos (Jan 30, 2012)

Perenti! All the way


Cheers Brenton


----------

